# Menopause!!!



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm 46 and had went into early menopause due to a complete hysterectomy 5 years ago. I had an allergic reaction to the hormone patch and haven't been taking hormones like i should because of too many health risks. I'm wondering if my not taking hormones is contributing to my moodiness (depression) and me being irritable. Is there something that is natural that will help with the symptoms of menopause?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I went through menopause at 46. Have taken nothing for it. I'm now 49, and the hot flashes/night sweats are still here. I've heard they can last for the rest of your life ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
I've gone the "natural" remedy, but it didn't help a bit. I actually had a date stay over, and in the morning he said, "wow, you sure sweat a lot in your sleep". I couldn't stop laughing. So nope, through this, it has not made me moody at all. I, actually, seem to be in a better mood. Go figure.

I do know many gals, who have taken natural remedies, and they did help. Give me your ship-to address. I will send you what did not work for me. I ordered them from a gal at work, which she swears by. The bottle is pretty much full, and not close to expiring, so you can give it a try.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes moodiness can be one of the signs. I did not use the patch. I used the lowest dose (0.625) of Premarin for over 10 years. I stopped about 3 years ago and now kind of regret it. My cholesterol went up and I had to change to Crestor 20 mg (instead of Lipitor 10 mg). My sugar level went up. After 3 years I still have hot flashes, thankgoodness they are not too bad, I can deal with them.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks like this post triggered advertising about Estrogel and Menopause !!!:huh:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My dr. recommends soy milk which seems to help a lot if I drink 3 glasses a day. She also recommends black cohosh which I can't take (because of pollen allergies), specifically remifemnin. Good luck!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am on of the lucky ones who had very little problems...must be genetic as my sisters didn't have much problem either. Never took anything and but for a now and again , and very mild, hot flash I seemed to float thru that time so I'm no help to you.

Have a friend who did have quite a time and she went to health food store as she wanted a natural appraoch to symptoms and had good luck drinking some kind of herbal teas but I forgot what . Will try to find out for you!.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I truly believe moodiness is a big issue as well as the hot flashes. My doc is wanting me off the Premarin alltogether. He has me taking the .625 every other day. The hot flashes drive me nuts as I can't seem to get ready to go anywhere without them hitting.

Our bones continue to produce some hormones on their own. It just isn't enough to prevent the hot flashes, moodiness, and other issues.

I asked my doc for alternatives. All he said was...look into natural remedies..no help at all. I have been told by other women to check into Evista (sp?), so I plan to check on that....and if need be, find a doc who will work with me on making life a little more comfortable.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Please, please, please don't take any hormone replacement ladies. I took it and in 2002 was diagnosed with estrogen receptive breast cancer. Yep, the bc was fed by the hormone replacement. Eight years later, two surgeries, chemo regiment twice, three medications to stop me from producing estrogen (even though I had a hysterectomy many years ago) and on oral chemo now. I am Stage 4 incurable now. My bc metastacized to my liver (resection done), bones (can only treat, not cure) and then again to my liver (why I'm on chemo now). I will be on oral chemo forever or until I can't tolerate it....my hands and feet are red, itchy, very sore & peeling. Believe me, the hot flashes and moodiness are nothing compared to what I have and am still going through. Never thought it would happen to me and thankfully for my two daughters I don't carry the "gene" to pass it along to them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had early menopause and took Premarin for years before my stroke---then they took it all away & I almost lost my mind---literally! :smpullhair::smpullhair:
I had to go through taking 4 days of tests to prove I wasn't depressed (I wasn't!). Finally got a patch & have been on it since. Saw a doctor recently & he asked me if I didn't want to go off it since I am "older." :HistericalSmiley: These were my exact words "IF YOU TRY TO TAKE IT AWAY FROM ME I WILL KILL YOU." :brownbag: After a hearty laugh he said, "I like patients like you who know what they want---you make my job a lot easier!" I think he knew I meant it!:smrofl::smrofl:
I did try natural without success---but people are different so do what YOU think is best!
Good luck and bless you!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I have no idea, Debbie, but just wanted to say that I hope you find something that will be helpful and safe for u to take.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a gynecological group in Maine called women-to-women. They have a
herbal supplement that they market for hormone control as part of a program that they offer. There was a thread here on SM about this group a month or so ago. I have never tried their supplements, but I think that I would definitely look into this if I needed it. Here's the link: Women to Women — Changing women's health — naturally

I'm 51... all of my friends and my sister have already been through menopause and I have absolutely no signs or symptoms yet... so I don't know what I'll encounter, but I'm definitely not looking forward to it. I hope that you find something that works for you, soon!!


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes there is. You can get a product over the counter called "Estroven". It is a dietary supplement and contains herbs and it really works. If you have a Rite Aid in your area that's where I get mine and I get the Rite Aid brand which is a lot cheaper. It is called extra strength menopause support. Look on the box and it says compare to Estroven. This can be taken safely and you don't have to worry about the cancer risks associated with some hormones.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb, 
All I can say is join the club! LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

There are natrual soy products. Go to a health food store and ask about that. I hear they help the insomnia that is due to menopause too.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG its so funny you posted this. I have a doctors appointment today
for the same thing. I don't know if it's meopause or what but my mood
swings are horrible, then I get depressed going off the deep end. It just
not pms anymore it's all blending together. I'll be 48 soon, not having
hot flashes or miss periods but it's the mood swings. :w00t::angry: Sometimes
I honestly think there is something :wacko1: seriously wrong with me. Hopefully the doctor will be able to help. All I can say is my poor husband he's the one who has to put up with it:huh:.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am just getting to that stage too. Everything out there is pretty complicated, don't take this, don't take that, etc etc. I am thinking of going to a clinic that specializes. 

Not sure soy is considered good anymore in the studies now. You really shouldn't take it if you are on thyroid medication as it can mess everything up.

Yes you certainly can get depressed, have moods swings and a gazillion other things. I recently have started to have more flushing, and am having terrible sinus and top of the head pain. Weirdly when I googled it, it came up with Menopause...... I was shocked.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I had asked a couple of weeks ago if anyone was familiar with this website: Women to Women — Changing women's health — naturally

It seems to have such good information on this problem. I did end up sending for their program and will give it 90 days and see how I do on it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

TheMalts&Me said:


> I have no idea, Debbie, but just wanted to say that I hope you find something that will be helpful and safe for u to take.


:wub: Kat you have many years to go before getting to this. Hopefully when YOU reach menopause they have something better for it.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm with kerry ,we need a menopause club,


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I had breast cancer when I was 33. I am now 57 and my doctor REFUSES to give me hormone replacement therphy. They are dangerous.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Debbie, absoultely could be the reason for your depression. Absolutely. I'm 47 and in peri-menapause, so I am knocking on the door. I don't know of any natural remdies, but the ladies above gave you great advice.

Hugs and love to you.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i am in the same boat and earlier this year my hot flashes, moodiness and insomnia were practically unbearable. however, i am feeling much better now without taking anything. i kind of think the grain-free/legume-free diet might be helping? been on that since jan 4, so before the symptoms were really bad, but i am happy that they have subsided so quickly.

btw, i don't touch soy or soy lecithin with a 10 foot pole now. from the research i've done, most of it is genetically modified and it definitely wreaks havoc on your hormones and thyroid.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Geee been there have the teashirt..cotton for course,due to hot flashes... alias power surges.

I've been on Premarin for 6 years,I'm 46,I had a hysterectomy 15 years ago and in early menopause now,have been for 7 years. Mild hot flashes but no real mood swings.. the hot flashes for me are,I'm hot all the time,instead of freezing cold,I'm warm now.
I'd like to try Estroven ,go natural instead of synthatic hormones.

You've heard of Mensa,the genious club,we're Meno,the menopause club...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

harrysmom said:


> There's a gynecological group in Maine called women-to-women. They have a
> herbal supplement that they market for hormone control as part of a program that they offer. There was a thread here on SM about this group a month or so ago. I have never tried their supplements, but I think that I would definitely look into this if I needed it. Here's the link: Women to Women — Changing women's health — naturally
> 
> I'm 51... all of my friends and my sister have already been through menopause and I have absolutely no signs or symptoms yet... so I don't know what I'll encounter, but I'm definitely not looking forward to it. I hope that you find something that works for you, soon!!





Lacie's Mom said:


> Debbie -- I had asked a couple of weeks ago if anyone was familiar with this website: Women to Women — Changing women's health — naturally
> 
> It seems to have such good information on this problem. I did end up sending for their program and will give it 90 days and see how I do on it.


 
Thank you Debbie and Lynn, i'll read more about that. Lynn let me know how you do on the program. 





silverhaven said:


> I am just getting to that stage too. Everything out there is pretty complicated, don't take this, don't take that, etc etc. I am thinking of going to a clinic that specializes.
> 
> Not sure soy is considered good anymore in the studies now. You really shouldn't take it if you are on thyroid medication as it can mess everything up.
> 
> Yes you certainly can get depressed, have moods swings and a gazillion other things. I recently have started to have more flushing, and am having terrible sinus and top of the head pain. Weirdly when I googled it, it came up with Menopause...... I was shocked.


 
I have sinus headaches pretty much every day and contributed it to the humidity down hear in Florida never thought it could be due to menopause. Thankfully i don't have the hot flashes anymore, just had if for a short period of time after the hysterectomy. I have an allergy to pollen so i can't take the black cohosh. 

Thank you everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> There's a gynecological group in Maine called women-to-women. They have a
> herbal supplement that they market for hormone control as part of a program that they offer. There was a thread here on SM about this group a month or so ago. I have never tried their supplements, but I think that I would definitely look into this if I needed it. Here's the link: Women to Women — Changing women's health — naturally
> 
> I'm 51... all of my friends and my sister have already been through menopause and I have absolutely no signs or symptoms yet... so I don't know what I'll encounter, but I'm definitely not looking forward to it. I hope that you find something that works for you, soon!!


I went to that site and did their online quiz. The results showed me to be in the severe category :w00t::w00t: but said I was giving myself good support :thumbsup: the things it suggests are things I know I should be doing more, like exercise, no sugar, and a multi vit etc. I hate taking pills.......


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Thank you Debbie and Lynn, i'll read more about that. Lynn let me know how you do on the program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sinus headaches are brutal aren't they?. I have found that more water, make sure there are no preservatives etc in food, esp. MSG. and using a neti-pot all help. I am in the early stages...or so I thought. Oh! and less dairy.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, girls! Hot all the time with sometimes get extra hot power surges. Was in the middle of a customer appointment today and it hit me something fierce. Had to stop and turn on my little fan (cause I couldn't take my bra and wig off.) 

Yes, hair loss has been another gift from the menopause fairy. Until recently I've been paying a fortune at my hair salon and have to struggle with a bunch of product just to get a so-so hair style. Finally said enough on my 44th b-day and bought a nice wig. I can't say how many people have given me positive compliments on my new hair-do.

I'm afraid to take anything to relieve my symptoms (was already on Zoloft) because it seems that what is OK today is discovered to be bad for you tomorrow.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

harrysmom said:


> There's a gynecological group in Maine called women-to-women. They have a
> herbal supplement that they market for hormone control as part of a program that they offer. There was a thread here on SM about this group a month or so ago. I have never tried their supplements, but I think that I would definitely look into this if I needed it. Here's the link: Women to Women — Changing women's health — naturally
> 
> I'm 51... all of my friends and my sister have already been through menopause and I have absolutely no signs or symptoms yet... so I don't know what I'll encounter, but I'm definitely not looking forward to it. I hope that you find something that works for you, soon!!





silverhaven said:


> I went to that site and did their online quiz. The results showed me to be in the severe category :w00t::w00t: but said I was giving myself good support :thumbsup: the things it suggests are things I know I should be doing more, like exercise, no sugar, and a multi vit etc. I hate taking pills.......


 
I just took the quiz and i would need to Osteo Combo program. Right now i'm not doing anything right and working on changing that. I need to start eating right, exercising and taking a multi vitamin. I know i can do it, i just have to stay positive. I'm a menopausel mess!

*Severe symptoms* with bone concerns mean that you suffer from entrenched hormonal imbalance which may be challenging your bone health. Most often these issues occur for women in perimenopause or transitioning through menopause. During this time of hormonal fluctuation, it is vital to protect your bones - up to 20% of bone mass can be lost during the years surrounding menopause. In addition your symptoms will continue, or even worsen, unless you take action to improve your hormonal health. Fortunately, there is a lot you can do to restore hormonal balance, build healthier bones and alleviate your symptoms naturally and without drugs. (To learn how, see your personalized recommendations below). 

*Very severe demands* mean that your body is experiencing a much greater burden than most women, and this burden is overwhelming your ability to balance your hormones. Some of these demands are not within your control but it's important to minimize those that are, and you may want to talk to one of our Nurse Educators about how to do so. In the meantime, it's essential that you give your body extra support to counter this burden. Remember, the greater the demands on you, the greater your need for support! 

*Extremely inadequate support* means that you are giving yourself very little if any of the support you need for hormonal balance. Your symptoms are likely to get worse if you do not greatly improve this level of support. The good news is there are simple, natural things you can do that will make a big difference in your health and well-being. Many women are surprised to learn that taking medical-grade nutritional supplements coupled with incremental changes in diet, stress management and fitness habits can go a long way in providing the support you are missing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- that's exactly what my quiz said too and that's the program I started (2 days ago). I had a total hysterectomy 5 years ago because of uterine cancer. I shouldn't be, but I am, shocked that none of my doctors (all men now) have no care or concerns about the menapausal effects that this has caused. Prior to the surgery I was already perimenapausal and they weren't addressing it. I miss my female GP that I had in California. She understood. I'll keep everyone posted on whether or not the program seems to be working for me. But I do think I should give it more than 2 days. LOL  (They said it would take 90 days in my case.)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Debbie -- that's exactly what my quiz said too and that's the program I started (2 days ago). I had a total hysterectomy 5 years ago because of uterine cancer. I shouldn't be, but I am, shocked that none of my doctors (all men now) have no care or concerns about the menapausal effects that this has caused. Prior to the surgery I was already perimenapausal and they weren't addressing it. I miss my female GM that I had in California. She understood. I'll keep everyone posted on whether or not the program seems to be working for me. But I do think I should give it more than 2 days. LOL  (They said it would take 90 days in my case.)


 
I don't know if i can wait the full 90 days to see how it works, but i guess 2 days isn't enough time. Lol  
I had a full hysterectomy because of uterine fibroids and i'm realizing i'm more of a mess than i was before the hysterectomy. I wished i would have realized this alot sooner rather than later and maybe i wouldn't be such a mess, but i'm glad that i'm figuring it out.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I just took the quiz and i would need to Osteo Combo program. Right now i'm not doing anything right and working on changing that. I need to start eating right, exercising and taking a multi vitamin. I know i can do it, i just have to stay positive. I'm a menopausel mess!
> 
> *Severe symptoms* with bone concerns mean that you suffer from entrenched hormonal imbalance which may be challenging your bone health. Most often these issues occur for women in perimenopause or transitioning through menopause. During this time of hormonal fluctuation, it is vital to protect your bones - up to 20% of bone mass can be lost during the years surrounding menopause. In addition your symptoms will continue, or even worsen, unless you take action to improve your hormonal health. Fortunately, there is a lot you can do to restore hormonal balance, build healthier bones and alleviate your symptoms naturally and without drugs. (To learn how, see your personalized recommendations below).
> *Very severe demands* mean that your body is experiencing a much greater burden than most women, and this burden is overwhelming your ability to balance your hormones. Some of these demands are not within your control but it's important to minimize those that are, and you may want to talk to one of our Nurse Educators about how to do so. In the meantime, it's essential that you give your body extra support to counter this burden. Remember, the greater the demands on you, the greater your need for support!
> *Extremely inadequate support* means that you are giving yourself very little if any of the support you need for hormonal balance. Your symptoms are likely to get worse if you do not greatly improve this level of support. The good news is there are simple, natural things you can do that will make a big difference in your health and well-being. Many women are surprised to learn that taking medical-grade nutritional supplements coupled with incremental changes in diet, stress management and fitness habits can go a long way in providing the support you are missing.


The first two are the same for me, but the last one said I was giving myself good support :thumbsup: (yes I am spoiled, and not even Maltese)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I went on the women to women website again tonight and I really didn't know which quiz to take, so I took them all...lol. All of the programs/results suggested a multivitamin, exercise, good nutrition, etc. I would like to try some of their individual products, specifically the adaptisol, but you have to sign up for the whole program to place an order for any of their supplements.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> The first two are the same for me, but the last one said I was giving myself good support :thumbsup: (yes I am spoiled, and not even Maltese)


 
My husband gives me the support i need and spoils me, but i don't take time or take of myself, i worry about everyone else. I need to learn to take care of me first. :blush:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> My husband gives me the support i need and spoils me, but i don't take time or take of myself, i worry about everyone else. I need to learn to take care of me first. :blush:


Do it. Do it, girlfriend.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> My husband gives me the support i need and spoils me, but i don't take time or take of myself, i worry about everyone else. I need to learn to take care of me first. :blush:


:grouphug: yes you are a sweetheart. But do remember that you can't look after them very well if you aren't in good shape yourself :thumbsup:

:w00t: I am listening unwittingly to really bad karaoke coming from outside, where are the earplugs :smilie_tischkante:


----------

